# Bild wie hinter Glasscheibe



## Groupmaster (14. Juni 2004)

Guten abend an alle!

ich habe folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein Foto, Fußgängerzone mit einer Plakat in einem
Schaukasten. Foto hab ich angehängt.

jetzt möchte ich gerne ein Foto von mir in diesem Kasten "montieren".
Wenn ich allerdings einfach ein foto da drauf setze und so transformiere das es passt, fehlt der effekt der durch die spiegelung des glases vorher da war.

Wie mache ich, das es "realistischer" aussieht?!

Danke für eure antworten...
oli

p.s. meine frau meint, dieses thread versteht KEIN mensch.  ;-)
       sorry also wenn ich mich zu kompliziert ausgedrückt habe.


----------



## Groupmaster (14. Juni 2004)

Cool, eine antwort auf mein posting und dann auch noch direkt von mir: 

hier mal ein foto von meinem 1.versuch.

was soll ich ändern?!

hab eine ebene des kopfsteinpflastern verzerrt, deckkraft verringert,
und leichte unschärfe reingebracht und dann über das bild gelegt.

leider wird dadurch der kontrast und die farben des unterlegten fotos
irgendwie kontrastarm und flau.

oli


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

Habe auch mal schnell etwas gebastelt.

1.) Bild perspektivisch eingepasst
2.) bei Ebenenstilen einen leichten Schatten nach innen
3.) neue Ebene --> Filter --> Renderingfilter --> Wolken
4.) eine leichte Kunststoffverpackung darübergelegt (Filter --> Kunstfilter --> Kunststoffverpackung) mit den Werten etwas rumspielen
5.) Deckkraft verringert

Ist vielleicht etwas zu viel Kunststoffverpackung drauf, aber ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass dieser Filter bei dieser Sache recht nützlich sein kann.


----------



## Company_Q (15. Juni 2004)

*Vieleicht  sieht das realistischer aus*

@TerrorAlf: Sind ganz Nett aus, aber noch nicht wirklich realistisch! Sieht eher wirklich wie eine Plastikfolie aus =)

Ich würde raten ein Foto von einer Fensterscheibe zu machen, wo der Hintergrund einfarbig ist, am Besten weiß ;-) Dann das ganze über Ebenen steuern:
1) Neue Ebene: Bild einfügen und anpassen (wüsste garnicht das die Strg Taste so ein wunderwerk in PS schafft)
2) Neue Ebene: Glasscheibe exakt darüberlegen und die Deckkraft anpassen.
3) Einige markanten Stellen mit einem Auswahlwerkzeug makieren, und in einer neuen Ebene paar weiße Felder, mit leichtem Graustich einfügen und auch hier die Deckkraft runternehmen. 

Das ganze sollte dann klappen. Leider hab ich hier kein Fenster oder keine Glasscheibe und im Netz gibt es leider nichts *google*

Gruß

The _Q


----------



## Fineas (15. Juni 2004)

Also mein Favorit wäre auch etwas weniger Kunststoffverpackung und dafür etwas mehr Blendeffekte. Ist aber schwierig "virtuelle" Spiegelungen reinzubekommen. Von daher einfach ein wenig Pflaster verzerren und dazu.
Foto Quelle:Quelle


----------



## tobitulpe (17. Juni 2004)

mmh, das pflaster unten find ich schon sehr gut, im oberen teil des originals spielgeln sich dann noch bäume und himmel. vielleicht auch ein bäumeundhimmelbild, in den oberen teil spiegeln. kunststoffverpackung o.ä würd ich nur im notfall, und dann ganz dezent einsetzten.


----------



## Senfdose (17. Juni 2004)

Hi Ho Gemeinde

Hab mir oben aus den Fenstern im die Spiegelungen gemopst überlagert (in Ps 7 ineinander kopieren) noch paar Blendenflecke drüber und immer schön sparsam mit der Transparenz umgehn!

Gruss Senf


----------



## King Euro (17. Juni 2004)

Die Kleidung würde ich sofort für meine Freundin kaufen!


----------



## Consti (17. Juni 2004)

Senf, sieht richtig gut aus!
Naja, es ist ein wenig unreal aber ich denke, wenn man das nicht weiss, fällts auch keinem so richtig auf!

Dann noch ein Bisschen Offtopic:

Ich finds immer klasse, wie du deinen Namen in die Bilder einbaust


----------



## Docster (28. Juni 2004)

öh joa hab auch mal ein wenig rumprobiert mi der Folie und den spiegelungen des bodens... bin nur mit den abschlüssen des bildes nicht zu frieden


----------



## Docster (28. Juni 2004)

2ter Versuch, diesmal mit etwas das besser in einen "realen" Glaskasten fittet.

Ablauf (in etwa):
1.)Bild passend ein den Glaskasten "eingefügt"
2.) Blending options  -> Bevel&Emboss -> Outer Bevel (Default settings und Anti-Aliased eingeschaltet)
3.) Plastikfolien-effekt Stufe 2-3 (rest standart settings)
4.)Neuen Layer erstellen. 
5.) Aus dem Backraundplate ein Stück des Bodens markiert der direkt unter dem kasten liegt.
6.) in neuem Layer einfügen und anpassen. (einmal vertikal flippen und etwas begradigen)
7.)Opacity auf 3-4%
8.) neuen Layer erstellen und mit weiß füllen
9.) Layer auf Glaskastengröße anpassen 
10.) In der mitte einen streifen mit dem Löschwerkzeug entfernen
11.) Opacity auf 1-3%
---
Wer will kann noch nit FIlter->Render->Lightning effects künstlich das Plakat beleuchten oder dem layer mit der weißen schicht einen plastikfoliekeffekt verpassen  

Ich bin ganz zufrieden mit meinem Ergebniss


----------



## NicePF (28. Juni 2004)

Hier, ich habe es auch mal versucht, ist eigentlich gar nicht so schwer. (Das Bild das ich angehängt habe war ne Arbeit von 5 Minuten).

Edit: Hier habe ich dir mal die PSD Datei verlinkt, in der kannst du dir anschauen wie ich es gemacht habe:

Hier klicken 

gruß Nick


----------



## Senfdose (28. Juni 2004)

ich würde mal sagen  wie es geht wurde gesagt, bevor wieder jeder das Bild mit allen Filtern die Photoshop zu bieten hat vergewaltigt!

Ps. wenn ihr ein Bild anhängt dann schreibt doch wenigstens einen kurzen Arbeitsverlauf dazu!


Gruss  Senf


----------



## ElmarRichter (28. Juni 2004)

JePP! ... über diese Anleitung würde ich mich auch freuen .... 

Klasse gemacht ...

Genau an die Details gedacht


----------



## NicePF (28. Juni 2004)

Meinst du mich damit?

Gruß
Nice


----------



## Clubkatze (28. Juni 2004)

Aso ich hab mich mal am Beispielbild versucht...
Und zwar habe ich die Mädels ausgeschnitten und auf einer neuen Ebene leicht nach rechts versetzt über das Bild gelegt, die Deckkraft sehr runtergeschraubt und die Mädelsebene noch mit nem Bleneffekt versehen.
Schaut dann halt so aus als würde sich das Plakat an der (nicht vorhandenen) Scheibe spiegeln


----------



## Philip Kurz (28. Juni 2004)

Ich will hier nicht wie ein "Hilfs-Moderator" wirken, aber ein anderer Thread wurde gerade geschloßen weil es jeder mal ausprobiert und ein Bild gepostet hat ...

... nur, weil es nett wäre wenn der Thread für eventuelle Fragen offen bleibt ...


----------



## Clubkatze (29. Juni 2004)

Solange man beischreibt wie man´s gemacht hat sehe ich da kein Problem...es gibt doch sooooo viele Möglichkeiten


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Clubkatze _
> *Solange man beischreibt wie man´s gemacht hat sehe ich da kein Problem...es gibt doch sooooo viele Möglichkeiten   *


Man sollte es aber nicht übertreiben, sonst kommen wir bösen Mods und nehmen euch euer Spielzeug weg


----------



## Clubkatze (29. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jan Seifert _
> *Man sollte es aber nicht übertreiben, sonst kommen wir bösen Mods und nehmen euch euer Spielzeug weg  *



Bääääh....weißt ja garnicht wo ich wohne   Nene, ist ja schon gut, hast Recht 

edit by Jan: Doch, weiß ich, in Paderborn


----------



## Tomte (29. Juni 2004)

Mir fallen beim originalen Bild die "weißen", etwas transparenten Streifen etc. auf. Versuch doch mal einfach so etwas ähnliches draufzuklatschen und halt transparent zu machen. 

mfG Tomte TummeToTT


----------



## markserio (30. Juni 2004)

ja  ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum! aber der Post von Senf sieht wenigstens Real aus obwohl die Spiegelung nicht ganz stimmt aber der Rest ist naja sag mal nix dazu ?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von markserio _
> *ja  ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum! aber der Post von Senf sieht wenigstens Real aus obwohl die Spiegelung nicht ganz stimmt aber der Rest ist naja sag mal nix dazu ? *


Und was hatte Dein Post an gehaltvollem themenbezogenen Inhalt zu bieten?  

Nicht meckern, besser machen und vor allem : Die einzelnen Schritte erklären!


----------



## Clubkatze (30. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von markserio _
> *ja  ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum! aber der Post von Senf sieht wenigstens Real aus obwohl die Spiegelung nicht ganz stimmt aber der Rest ist naja sag mal nix dazu ? *



Na das nenne ich ja mal nen´super Einstand - du wirst hier sicherlich in geraumer Zeit viele viele Freunde finden...


----------

